# Remeron



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I was prescribed Remeron since ambien just doesn't work for me anymore. I'll try to keep everyone updated on it's effects. 30mg per day.
Mirtazapine (Remeron)

My doctor said it has a high success rate in people with severe depression. I looked it up on Wiki and it looks promising.

Nab-


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm on 45 mg at night. Started with 15 mg about two years ago after I discontinued my other sleeping/antidepressant medication, trazodone. Didn't sleep too well the first night on it and the next day I was the epitome of a zombified person on psych meds. Very shortly after that the 'dead zone' in the morning got shorter and shorter and eventually disappeared. Wonderful for sleep, much better than the short 2 hr window of trazodone. Mirtazapine surpasses SSRIs for depression in many doctors opinions, acting as well as an MAOI without the lethal interactions. I started noticing it's antidepressant effects at 30 mg. Works in a different way than SSRIs (not an uptake inhibitor), cannot cause serotonin syndrome at any dose (can even be used to _treat_ it), and can be used alongside an SSRI if need be. I would definitely recommend taking it at night if you aren't doing so already, the antidepressant effects will cover all of the next day given it's long half life. I have noticed many talk about a reduction in sedation with higher doses (30mg +). Apparently it's sedative effects on histamine are overridden by the increased adrenergic activity of taking a higher dose. My experience wouldn't necessarily agree with this. I am not sleeping worse on a higher dose, the sedation is still prominently there. I would say that a higher dose has given me more control over my sleep - the sedative effects quickly recede into the background if I have to get up early in the morning. Hope things go well with it. Definitely the best sleep+antidepressant med I have been on.

~ Jay


----------

